# Harvesting partially capped frames from empty hive



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Take the frames and do not uncap the capped honey, Spin out all the uncapped honey from every frame. this is not honey but nectar in various stages of dehydration. remove the nectar from the extractor and rinse it out then dry it. discard the nectar. Now you can uncap the honey and extract it. this will not be saleable honey, but you can use it. 
Be sure to place the boxes outside so local bees can clean up the frames. then mist them with BT before storage.


----------



## Patrick Cassidy (Apr 8, 2013)

Tenbears said:


> Take the frames and do not uncap the capped honey, Spin out all the uncapped honey from every frame. this is not honey but nectar in various stages of dehydration. remove the nectar from the extractor and rinse it out then dry it. discard the nectar. Now you can uncap the honey and extract it. this will not be saleable honey, but you can use it.
> Be sure to place the boxes outside so local bees can clean up the frames. then mist them with BT before storage.


It's late, my brain no worky. What is "BT"?


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

BT is a pesticide designed to kill wax moth eggs on drawn frames. It's full name is _Bacillus thuringiensis._ I believe you want the Israeli strain for use in bee hives not the one that is commonly for sale at garden centers for killing garden bugs.

Personally I don't use it, I just put combs in the freezer to kill the wax moth eggs and then store them where the moths can't get at them. But many beekeepers do treat with BT instead. 

Enj.


----------



## Patrick Cassidy (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok thanks.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

You want the Aizwai Strain. 

Bacillus Thuringensis, Aizwai (BT,A)

Xentari, Manufactured By Valant BioSciences. 

Mix 4 tsp to a gallon of water.


----------



## pzeebee (May 7, 2017)

Thank you all so much!


----------

